# Jazz is home!



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

We picked Jazz up today. I am so glad that is the last time we make the drive. Here he is! I can't believe how much he has grown in just the two weeks since we saw him last. My husband had fun trying to get good pictures of a black dog, but was only partially successful. It will take some practice!!

He was a little worried on the way home. Everytime I turned around to check him he was peering at me:









We put him right into his exercise pen to keep him safe, just in case.

Meeting Echo:










Bonnie the babysitter:










Hmmm, how come I am out here and they are in there?









Discovering that grass is pretty tasty:









...and the watering can:









After dinner (he ate every bite) I took him outside. We put Bonnie and Echo on leashes and left him loose. 

What? I need to wipe my mouth after dinner?


















He follows people everywhere. We need to watch our feet!

















Right now he is fast asleep in his exercise pen. 
Big day for such a young guy. 
I'm tired, too.


----------



## dcail (Feb 1, 2011)

What a beauty he is, do enjoy him! Thanks, for sharing!


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

*Whohoo!!!!*

I am so happy your little guy is finally home with his family! He really is a handsome boy, and it is striking to me how masculine he looks compared to his cousin  . His tailset is still looking good  !

I hope the adjustment period goes well for the whole pack, and for you guys! Do you think he'll end up in bed with you tonight  ?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Well, his tail has a tiny curve in it now - sigh. It was straight as a rod last time. Such is life and none of us is perfect!  

I am again surprised at how young 8 weeks really is! He is a tiny baby! 


















check this out! His eyes are glowing BLUE. Does that mean something? Bonnie's glow GREEN.


----------



## LizIsLame (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh my! He is so so cute! I'm so glad you finally got to bring him home! How exciting! The picture of Bonnie laying next to him in the pin is so precious!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thanks!  He fell sound asleep in his exercise pen. I think I should leave him there tonight since he looks comfy. I don't know why he doesn't go into the crate with the pillows I put in there (I took the door off the transportation crate to put in his exercise pen). We have another crate we bought for him in the bedroom, but I don't want to disturb him. 

He is lying on the hard tile! Maybe it is cooler- warm night tonight. It's hard not to want to pick him up and snuggly him, but I won't. Plenty of time for that.

momofthree, He does look like a little boy. That was one reason I liked his little face. Bonnie has a pretty girl face. It is nice to look at a little boy face.


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

Zoe does the same thing! She prefers the cool tile floor.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

He sure is cute! His face looks so mature for a little 8 week old. I love all of the photos. Very weird about the tile thing - Leroy preferred to lay on tile till he was 6 months old! I had beds and blankets to make him comfy... nope, he laid on the tile near the fireplace, or in the breakfast area. Now he knows the finer things in life and has five dog beds, loves to lay in fresh laundry, and anytime you make the bed, he's there laying on the duvet covers. Just give your boy some time, he'll come around!

What are Bonnie's and Echo's reaction to him?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cute! And Bonnie looks HUGE next to him but of course, I know Bonnie is a petite girl. (Bonnie, you are not huge at all. You are fit and pretty!)


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

*Yippeeeee!*

Finally, he is home! He is gorgeous! What a great addition to your family! Keep the prictures coming. And we need long descriptions of everything he does! You are going to have so much fun with this boy. And I think it is really nice to have him so close in age to Bonnie. 

BTW, I love the name Jazz. It goes with Razzle Dazzle (or is it Razmataz?), goes with Bonnie (music) and it is just a great name.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Great pics of your lovely new boy. He's going to have a very elegant head, I think. Such a kind expression. 

Have fun with him while he's tiny. Before you know it, they turn into huge beasts! 

--Q


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

You have already masterd taking photos of black dogs... he is so cute.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

So happy for you! He is simply gorgeous. You are in for some fun, fun, fun!


----------



## akimpix (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh, how exciting! His coat looks a lot curlier than Tutu's. Thank you for the photos!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie is very interested in him. She was lying next to him with us watching and he ran up thinking she might be a milk bar. LOL. You should have seen how fast she jumped up and out of the way.

My mother took him into her room with the door shut. Pretty soon she peeks her head out saying he stole her slipper and was throwing it around the room and to please give her a toy for him to play with instead (uh, oh, slippers already). 

Echo is being rather standoffish. He walks by him eyeballing him out of the corner of him eye, but has shown no aggression, just disinterest (this is good!). Bonnie wants to hang out whereever he is. Right now he is in my mothers room and she is lying against my mothers door listening. Her tail keeps wagging whenever she sees him. I am thinking this is a good sign and they will be friends. 

I am thinking I might go buy a second exercise pen to make his enclosure bigger. If we didn't have the other dogs, it would be a nonissue. But, unless someone is watching them every second I don't want him loose with them until he is bigger. He is rather bold and full of himself (pawing at Bonnies nose, biting her toes, barking at her) that I have to keep him safe! Bonnie might try to play with him like he is a big dog and hurt him.

He slept in his exercise pen last night, woke once crying for 5 minutes. He peed on his papers, not his toys.  He ate every bite of his food. He LOOOOVES the grass and backyard! He was pouncing around after leaves this morning. 

Dang, he is adorable!

Akim, Bonnie had straight fluffy puppy hair until she went through coat change. Now it is very thick and curly, you'll see. Bonnie and Tutu have the same mama and her hair was really curly. Jazz is a totally different breeding. I was suprised how curly he was, too.

We decided his registered name was [kennel name] Razzmatazz instead of Razzle Dazzle. 

razz·ma·tazz (rzm-tz)
n. Slang 
1. A flashy action or display intended to bewilder, confuse, or deceive.
2. Ambiguous or evasive language; double talk.
3. Ebullient energy; vim.


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

He's such a cutie! Thanks for sharing the great picks!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Yay! So exciting! I can't wait to watch him grow up and see all your adventures together. I think he and Bonnie are going to be two peas in a pod.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thanks, Sookster. I am betting they look more like Sookie and Nova, though. LOL. He was one of the bigger puppies in the litter. I just did the height/weight chart on him because he seems big to me. It predicts 26.5 inches tall and 58 pounds. Bonnie is 22 inches (barely) and 38 pounds. 

I think I have a moose on my hands! Yikes! He was acting hungry so I fed him in the middle of the day, too. At this rate he is going to eat me out of house and home!


----------



## agilityfreak (Mar 14, 2012)

aww he's so cute <3 congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

What a sweet little (or rather big) guy! I don't know how you keep yourself from snuggling him all the time!  I love the photo of him looking up at Echo. I hope your pack bonds quickly and smoothly. It sounds like you are well on your way. I am so happy for you...a puppy...a puppy!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Jazz is so adorable, you just want to squeeze him! I love your pictures of him - he is a handsome pup - Congratulations!


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

He's a very handsome little guy. Congratulations!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What an adorable little muffin! Lovely boy. Wishing you a long, healthy, happy life with the little man!


----------



## dogs123 (Jun 14, 2012)

He is darling! I love the picture of Bonnie lying beside him....awwww.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Aaawwww... Puppy Poodle so adorable


----------

